# Is there a fun VR gaming thing that isn't for hardcore gamers?



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2021)

Like the equivalent of a Wii but with good graphics and not simple baby games. I don't want impossible combat game, I just fancy doing some stuff I can't do in real life in one handy box that I can break out if I am bored. 
Drive a car or something. . . I've never done that.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2021)

The new oculus quest 2 is basically that. Doesn't need a PC. Do need a phone to some set up though i think.
I have one.  The graphics are good  and it seems really responsive.
Not played a bunch of games yet but beat sabers is fantastic fun.
I got Moss too as I've seen people praise it but not got around to playing it yet.

Only downside is having the space.  you do need something like at least 2m square of free space if you are standing. 
You can do a lot of stuff sitting down which only needs you to be far enough from tables or lamps or any other thing you could smack your arms on.  

It's about £ 300 if i recall correctly.

you can take a look at games here





__





						Oculus Quest Store: VR Games, Apps, & More | Oculus
					

Download hundreds of Oculus Quest VR experiences. Step into a new virtual world with downloadable games, apps, entertainment, and more. Play solo or with friends.




					www.oculus.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2021)

No, it's all shit. Nobody is investing the time and money into it because the powers that be have realised that nobody (relatively speaking) actually wants it.
It's going to go the way of 3D TV. Maybe it'll come back, maybe it won't, but at the moment, it's shite.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 25, 2021)

I thought it would be that but I have been presently surprised by what I have found.

It's still a bit experimental but you could say the same thing about the wii and motion controlers.

It does its thing quite well for what it is.
I did look into this stuff about 4 years back and then it was all freakishly expensive for the pro gaming stuff and the stuff you ran on a phone with a headset was rather dull and clunky. 
This one has got the price liw enough and the tech good enough to make it work for me.
It's a bit low on great games but more and more are being made as we speak by developers who are getting the hang of this style of game.

Still a bit pricy for something that isn't a sure fire purchase but it is far from shit.

I got beat saber and the linkin Park song list then waved my arms like I was a young adult back in the early 2000s and those boxes had just blocked my napster account. Great fun.

Also I can lie to myself and say I'll use it for game development or something educational.

I also want to try half life Alex and star wars squadron.  Just need to work out wher I can safely put the laptop.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The new oculus quest 2 is basically that. Doesn't need a PC. Do need a phone to some set up though i think.
> I have one.  The graphics are good  and it seems really responsive.
> Not played a bunch of games yet but beat sabers is fantastic fun.
> I got Moss too as I've seen people praise it but not got around to playing it yet.
> ...


OK sounds interesting, though I don't have a smartphone. Does it have to be a smart phone? 
I at least have the space though, my front and rooms are basically empty squares that we we just plonk a coffee table in the middle of.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, it's all shit. Nobody is investing the time and money into it because the powers that be have realised that nobody (relatively speaking) actually wants it.
> It's going to go the way of 3D TV. Maybe it'll come back, maybe it won't, but at the moment, it's shite.


Oh so there is no popular option? 
I assumed it would be loads of fun. DId a few games in the shopping centre and enjoyed it, I thought everyone would be at it, I just didn't want any intense gaming, because I don't really play games. All too hard. Last one I got was golden eye on the wii to re-live the N64 days, but it was waaaaay too hard, and I couldn't get off the first level. I think I might have even bought the controller.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2021)

Hummm.
The games don't look all that fun.
I was expecting more driving cars around VR environments or skiing or just exploring.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK sounds interesting, though I don't have a smartphone. Does it have to be a smart phone?


I was looking at VR viewers last year and thought the Occulus might be interesting, but I don't have a smartphone too.
I was hoping for some flight or tank simulation vr experiences, but there don't seem to be any.
Space simulations might be good. I quite like the look of this:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 25, 2021)

What is the deal with needing a smartphone? Why do you need it?


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, it's all shit. Nobody is investing the time and money into it because the powers that be have realised that nobody (relatively speaking) actually wants it.
> It's going to go the way of 3D TV. Maybe it'll come back, maybe it won't, but at the moment, it's shite.



Erm no. Against Gravity just got valued at $1.5B and they make just the one game (Rec Room). VR is having explosive growth right now


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

Gorilla Tag is ridiculously fun -


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 25, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What is the deal with needing a smartphone? Why do you need it?


Apparently it is only needed for the initial setup.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Erm no. Against Gravity just got valued at $1.5B and they make just the one game (Rec Room). VR is having explosive growth right now



It’s in a massive expansion phase right now, but the Rec Room thing strikes me as barking.

There aren’t many flight or driving sims on Quest but plenty that can be played via PC (with a Quest 2 headset wirelessly, or wired if your home network can’t manage it).

ATOMIC SUPLEX - I’m having a heap of fun with Population: One at the moment.  Battle Royale game that would only work in VR and the community is really friendly.

I have over 50 apps on the thing - have properly got into it.

The one flight sim I can think of is pretty cartoony, but some of the user reviews are by furloughed pilots who say very good things about the physics/flight model.


----------



## tony.c (Mar 25, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Apparently it is only needed for the initial setup.


So if a used one is bought from ebay it should already be set up?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

The Quest 2 is absolutely what you want. You need a smartphone to run the setup app, but after that it's self contained so you could just borrow a friend's.

The best things on it are Google Earth and Beat Sabre


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

tony.c said:


> So if a used one is bought from ebay it should already be set up?


No, you'd need to re-register it with your facebook account.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Gorilla Tag is ridiculously fun -




Downloaded it off App Lab last night.  No idea what’s going on yet - it just drops you right in.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Crispy said:


> The Quest 2 is absolutely what you want. You need a smartphone to run the setup app, but after that it's self contained so you could just borrow a friend's.
> 
> The best things on it are Google Earth and Beat Sabre



And In Death: Unchained.  Gorn is ludicrous fun too.  And Pop 1 obv (lots of shooters on there). And the Exorcist - that just looks too scary for me (Lies Beneath was quite enough, thanks).

Thrill Of The Fight is the most exhausting thing I’ve ever played.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

Oh and Superhot


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Oh and Superhot



I got stuck on the demo on that.  More of a kinaesthetic puzzle game than a shooter (which isn’t a bad thing, but good to know if considering it).


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> Downloaded it off App Lab last night.  No idea what’s going on yet - it just drops you right in.



There's not much to it atm, just couple of rooms.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

Shout out for Eleven Table Tennis also - the physics are completely lifelike


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

And the ISS mission thing is def worth a look for frustrated astronauts (is free, too).


----------



## ffsear (Mar 25, 2021)

I have this one.   Use it for Netflix in bed mostly! 



			https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oculus-Standalone-Virtual-Reality-Headset/dp/B07D7HPSFC


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

ffsear said:


> I have this one.   Use it for Netflix in bed mostly!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oculus-Standalone-Virtual-Reality-Headset/dp/B07D7HPSFC



You’ll want the Quest 2 for any gaming grunt, though.


----------



## ffsear (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> You’ll want the Quest 2 for any gaming grunt, though.



I need to dust it off actually and see whats new.   Loved the Apollo 11 simulator!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Erm no. Against Gravity just got valued at $1.5B and they make just the one game (Rec Room). VR is having explosive growth right now


Have you seen the 'value' of Tesla and Bitcoin? 

VR games are shit. Rec Room is double shit.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> Have you seen the 'value' of Tesla and Bitcoin?
> 
> VR games are shit. Rec Room is double shit.



Rec Room is a free bit of trifling fluff (while they clearly have some monetisation ambitions), and market valuations are commonly irrational.
Still your post on VR will be a fun one to return to in 5 years time (which will likely not be the VR we are seeing now, which is just reaching the AOL point of the curve <with Facebook being the AOL in this story>).

Shame you weren't here in 1999 when we could have enjoyed your post about the internet being a busted flush and why can't people just buy an encyclopedia on a laserdisc?

Well, we could have enjoyed a photocopy of your letter.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> Rec Room is a free bit of trifling fluff (while they clearly have some monetisation ambitions), and market valuations are commonly irrational.
> Still your post on VR will be a fun one to return to in 5 years time (which will likely not be the VR we are seeing now, which is just reaching the AOL point of the curve <with Facebook being the AOL in this story>).
> 
> Shame urban wasn't going in 1999 when we could have enjoyed your post about the internet being a busted flush and why can't people just buy an encyclopedia on a laserdisc?


I knew where the internet was going in 1999. I had a good idea where it was going in 1984. 
VR games are shit.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> I knew where the internet was going in 1999. I had a good idea where it was going in 1984.
> VR games are shit.



You're clearly well clued up on this but tech tends to incubate for surprising lengths of time before the right conditions for it to "pop" at which time growth is exponential. I'd say VR is right at the start of the hockey stick phase.

Tech doesn't tend to "go away and come back again" as you put it


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Tech doesn't tend to "go away and come back again" as you put it



3d in terms of TV and cinema has had a few hiatuses (mix of tech reasons and compatibility with the medium imo).


----------



## Humberto (Mar 25, 2021)

Wander is cool, not a game though but it's better than a lot of the games imo.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> 3d in terms of TV and cinema has had a few hiatuses (mix of tech reasons and compatibility with the medium imo).



Sure there are exceptions but almost always big big tech lies dormant for years.  Internet, AI, Electric cars etc etc


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2021)

You'll know it's ready for the big time when Apple's mass-market headest comes out.
Their augmented reality software and hardware (as seen on the latest ipads pro) allows for seamless integration with the real world, including occlusion by foreground objects. Current rumours say there'll be a $3,000 developer version first in 2022.








						Apple Glasses: VR and AR Are Coming
					

Apple is investigating multiple ways virtual and augmented reality could be implemented into future iOS devices or new hardware products. Apple's...




					www.macrumors.com


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> You're clearly well clued up on this but tech tends to incubate for surprising lengths of time before the right conditions for it to "pop" at which time growth is exponential. I'd say VR is right at the start of the hockey stick phase.
> 
> Tech doesn't tend to "go away and come back again" as you put it


It won't go away. That was the wrong phrase. It'll just hover around stagnation, with slight growth, until technology catches up to our expectations.
I actually wanted and expected VR to be far further progressed at this stage, but VR takes massive processing power,  and Moore's law has all but petered out, so until we find some new technology, I can't see there being any great leaps in VR.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It won't go away. That was the wrong phrase. It'll just hover around stagnation, with slight growth, until technology catches up to our expectations.
> I actually wanted and expected VR to be far further progressed at this stage, but VR takes massive processing power,  and Moore's law has all but petered out, so until we find some new technology, I can't see there being any great leaps in VR.



What specific things were you expecting out of interest?  I found completely untethered VR with in-built roomscale tracking pretty impressive on something costing less than smartphone, and the controller tracking and just general convenience exceeded my expectations.  My fear of heights has been more of an issue than anything, but that can't really be considered a criticism.
We've moved to the point of a 300 quid headset rivalling a £1000 headset with a fair burden in terms of setup requirement and the additional cost of a powerful PC (and often gubbins like base stations that needed setting up etc.), and this seems to have largely happened in a couple of years.  Also, processors are still moving in terms of energy efficiency (and hence all the gubbins you need to put around them), if not massively ramping up at the upper end of available power, and the former makes quite a big difference in a device small enough to wear on your face.

My expectations were probably formed by the 90s attempts with the horrible refresh rate and associated motion sickness tbf.

The Apple thing is imo likely to be an elitist project in terms of sheer expense, but any real innovations will be copied quickly enough.

Games-wise, there are quite a few that have a Nintendo-ey look, so I can see where the Wii comparison comes from.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> What specific things were you expecting out of interest?


In short, I was expecting a much more realistic experience at this stage, with much smaller headsets that encompassed VR, AR and MR. Better frame rates, better head tracking and close to zero latency. 
And better games.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> In short, I was expecting a much more realistic experience at this stage, with much smaller headsets that encompassed VR, AR and MR. Better frame rates, better head tracking and close to zero latency.
> And better games.



I've found the 90 fps to be fine and no head tracking issues or significant latency aside from the VoIP sometimes having a slight delay.  AR and MR - yeah, I wasn't necessarily expecting anything on a timeline, but they've been muttering and not delivering stuff for some time.  I don't know which kind of game you had in mind that you wanted to be on VR.  There are poker games, but I haven't seen any bridge tbf.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> It won't go away. That was the wrong phrase. It'll just hover around stagnation, with slight growth, until technology catches up to our expectations.
> I actually wanted and expected VR to be far further progressed at this stage, but VR takes massive processing power,  and Moore's law has all but petered out, so until we find some new technology, I can't see there being any great leaps in VR.



Couple more twists of Moore's law and it'll be there in terms of processing power for full immersion. Atm though it's certainly good enough to "break out" though, like the first iphones without multitasking etc


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> What specific things were you expecting out of interest?  I found completely untethered VR with in-built roomscale tracking pretty impressive on something costing less than smartphone, and the controller tracking and just general convenience exceeded my expectations.  My fear of heights has been more of an issue than anything, but that can't really be considered a criticism.
> We've moved to the point of a 300 quid headset rivalling a £1000 headset with a fair burden in terms of setup requirement and the additional cost of a powerful PC (and often gubbins like base stations that needed setting up etc.), and this seems to have largely happened in a couple of years.  Also, processors are still moving in terms of energy efficiency (and hence all the gubbins you need to put around them), if not massively ramping up at the upper end of available power, and the former makes quite a big difference in a device small enough to wear on your face.
> 
> My expectations were probably formed by the 90s attempts with the horrible refresh rate and associated motion sickness tbf.
> ...



John Cormack (Quake, Doom, coder) has done a proper good job with Quest 2, especially with Covid



8ball said:


> I've found the 90 fps to be fine and no head tracking issues or significant latency aside from the VoIP sometimes having a slight delay.  AR and MR - yeah, I wasn't necessarily expecting anything on a timeline, but they've been muttering and not delivering stuff for some time.  I don't know which kind of game you had in mind that you wanted to be on VR.  There are poker games, but I haven't seen any bridge tbf.



120Hz is nearing software release, although only some games will support it


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Couple more twists of Moore's law and it'll be there in terms of processing power for full immersion. Atm though it's certainly good enough to "break out" though, like the first iphones without multitasking etc



I’m not sure what you mean by “full immersion” (Gorn is _too_ immersive if anything, but that’s not a processing power thing). 
Also, as Saul said earlier, Moore’s Law is likely on its last crank, if not crapped out already.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> In short, I was expecting a much more realistic experience at this stage, with much smaller headsets that encompassed VR, AR and MR. Better frame rates, better head tracking and close to zero latency.
> And better games.



It's games that have stopped me pulling the trigger. I got a Daydream very cheap on ebay, clearly the resolution needed to be higher that close to the eye, but it's the content more then anything. 

I guess it's a chicken and egg thing. You aren't going to throw GTA money at something whilst there isn't the user base. I'm hoping all these things bubbling along will mean if/when Sony have another go at it with PS5 then we are a little bit closer.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 25, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by “full immersion” (Gorn is _too_ immersive if anything, but that’s not a processing power thing).
> Also, as Saul said earlier, Moore’s Law is likely on its last crank, if not crapped out already.



I know it's getting pretty tough to go smaller than 5nm but there's other methods for upping the count. ARM/RISC SOCs, replacing silicon with other materials. There's plenty of innovation coming


----------



## 8ball (Mar 25, 2021)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It's games that have stopped me pulling the trigger. I got a Daydream very cheap on ebay, clearly the resolution needed to be higher that close to the eye, but it's the content more then anything.



A Daydream you say.  Did you also try the cardboard version? 

I have something similar that I found in a pound shop (somewhat mis-named since it cost about 6 quid).  Found just one half-decent game which could be played with a Bluetooth game controller.

We’re comparing rather different things here.

Re: the PS5 headset, that is a year or two away.  The PS4 attempt was apparently ok though I never had a go on it.  I was surprised how Sony didn’t really bother to market it properly. My mate had one and the hassle of being wired added to the hasslesome nature of controllers and tracking seemed to put him off after a bit.

See further above for whether anyone is throwing “GTA money” in VR’s direction (silly amounts of money being thrown at a company that just does a single game that is mostly for kids).


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

So there is not any grand theft auto or other walkabout world games? Just dayglo box slapping?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So there is not any grand theft auto or other walkabout world games? Just dayglo box slapping?



Your perception in identifying the three kinds of games that exist is uncanny.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> Your perception in identifying the three kinds of games that exist is uncanny.


I thought I only listed two?
While I tend to gravitate to the 'beat the beat' and 'parappa' or Wii type games, I'm more interested in immersive world VR. Just seems quite far out. . . .but if it's just like the  lawnmower man playing Starfox then I'm going to do a barrel roll and sit it out for a bit.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I thought I only listed two?
> While I tend to gravitate to the 'beat the beat' and 'parappa' or Wii type games, I'm more interested in immersive world VR. Just seems quite far out. . . .but if it's just like the  lawnmower man playing Starfox then I'm going to do a barrel roll and sit it out for a bit.



I counted GTA and 'walkabout world games' as two.
I think the Walking Dead game is open world (available on a heap of VR formats) and is highly regarded according to reviews (I might buy in a few weeks).

There are heaps of "free movement in the world" games, but that's different technically to "open world", obviously.

I got really into Population One, which gives you the run of a city, but it's not one where you go around picking up quests and side missions etc. iyswim.  It certainly counts on the "doing stuff you can't do in real life" scale, and the games are pretty quick if you don't have hours to spare.

OrbusVR: Reborn is an open-world MMORPG.

I have so many part-played open-world games on the PS4 at the moment that I haven't really sought them out in VR.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> I counted GTA and 'walkabout world games' as two.
> I think the Walking Dead game is open world (available on a heap of VR formats) and is highly regarded according to reviews (I might buy in a few weeks).
> 
> There are heaps of "free movement in the world" games, but that's different technically to "open world", obviously.
> ...



I don't want to fight zombies, and I don't want to go on long quests. I will look into population one. Never played on line so it might be a bit weird, but I'm not buying two headsets for such a folly. 
Short is good. Just want to piss about for a bit. Do a couple of laps and punch something. GTA sounds fun, but I never really liked doing any of the actual game stuff. Boring. 
I remember liking something called the getaway where you could drive around London. There was a couple of levels that were fun, but once you did them you couldn't go back. Super annoying, I just wanted to play through the easy ones again and again running through  tube trains and having some kind of easy mode targeting so that I was a sure shot superhero.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

In terms of punching something, Thrill Of The Fight is an ace boxing simulator.  Most exhausting thing I’ve found on the platform by some distance.  Or Gorn if you’re up for some evisceration.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2021)

8ball said:


> In terms of punching something, Thrill Of The Fight is an ace boxing simulator.  Most exhausting thing I’ve found on the platform by some distance.  Or Gorn if you’re up for some evisceration.



I think the wish fulfilment of me being super amazing and able to beat up anything is what I am after.  I feel like I'd still probably get thrashed by a computer person in an actual fighting game. Gorn sounds a bit Star Treky.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 26, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think the wish fulfilment of me being super amazing and able to beat up anything is what I am after.  I feel like I'd still probably get thrashed by a computer person in an actual fighting game. Gorn sounds a bit Star Treky.



Nah, Gorn is more a tongue in cheek “gladiator simulator”.  If you want to rip a guy’s head off with your bare hands it’s the way to go.  Or extract a heart with a sword.  Or smash someone into a heap of massive wooden spikes with a huge warhammer.  My current technique when faced with multiple opponents is to chop their feet off to immobilise them (though they’ll try to keep coming at you on stumps).  The enemy characters use “virtual muscles” rather than the game using traditional animation, which adds to the hilarity when you have partially dismembered them.

It puts you in touch with a side of yourself that is a little disturbing.  Also, make sure there is nothing fragile anywhere near your playspace.  Too much immersion at times.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 28, 2021)

8ball said:


> I’m not sure what you mean by “full immersion” (Gorn is _too_ immersive if anything, but that’s not a processing power thing).
> Also, as Saul said earlier, Moore’s Law is likely on its last crank, if not crapped out already.



Just bought that Gorn game. So silly. 

Does it get more "involved" or can i expect the same? I'm up to around the bow-n-arrow introduction. Have got my leg-chopping technique down pat


----------



## 8ball (Mar 28, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Just bought that Gorn game. So silly.
> 
> Does it get more "involved" or can i expect the same? I'm up to around the bow-n-arrow introduction. Have got my leg-chopping technique down pat



Different weapons, some different and hilarious enemies etc. but yeah, as far as I've got in the game it's all about the slash and bash.
It's very therapeutic after a day at work.

I bought Pistol Whip yesterday - feeling a bit beaten up today.  It's the most "legs and core" game I've found so far.


----------



## paul mckenna (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Different weapons, some different and hilarious enemies etc. but yeah, as far as I've got in the game it's all about the slash and bash.
> It's very therapeutic after a day at work.
> 
> I bought Pistol Whip yesterday - feeling a bit beaten up today.  It's the most "legs and core" game I've found so far.



I'll stick with it. They trotted out some of the giants which was fun. 


Pistol Whip looks pretty good. I've been playing Pavlov on SideQuest which gives me a shooting fix


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

paul mckenna said:


> Pistol Whip looks pretty good. I've been playing Pavlov on SideQuest which gives me a shooting fix



Pistol Whip is more like Beat Saber meets Equilibrium (the film).  For a “shooting” shooting fix, Pavlov is definitely the way.  I don’t usually do online shooters but made an exception for Population: One.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2021)

How much of an improvement over the Oculus Go is the Quest 2?

I got really tired of the Go getting really hot and running slow to the point where I ended up selling it. Also it was dead heavy to wear.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> How much of an improvement over the Oculus Go is the Quest 2?
> 
> I got really tired of the Go getting really hot and running slow to the point where I ended up selling it. Also it was dead heavy to wear.


The experience is much better. 6 degrees of freedom  instead of 3, so you can really move around instead of just looking in different directions.; much better for motion sickness. Improved resolution, properly tracked controllers, better graphics. More comfy by all reports, although it weighs the same.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

How do you buy the games?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How do you buy the games?



Within the store on the headset - like buying games for your phone.
Or you can buy games for PC and play them over a link cable or network.

There are also a couple of ways of "side-loading" games outside the store.
But for anything involving paid games, I've just used the main store.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How do you buy the games?


The interface is all in VR. A big screen is in front of you and you point at it and push buttons.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

Crispy said:


> The interface is all in VR. A big screen is in front of you and you point at it and push buttons.


So you do it over the internet. 
Do you need a fast internet connection?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Within the store on the headset - like buying games for your phone.
> Or you can buy games for PC and play them over a link cable or network.



I have never bought a game for my phone. It's a Nokia.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So you do it over the internet.
> Do you need a fast internet connection?



My internet connection is pretty ropey and it does fine.  Downloads are pretty resilient, they'll just take a bit longer.
A ping of over 200 m/s and you'll get some significant issues with some games, but that's the same for PC or phone games.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So you do it over the internet.
> Do you need a fast internet connection?


Depends how big the game is. What does www.speedtest.net tell you?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have never bought a game for my phone. It's a Nokia.



Ok, well a lot like buying off Steam.
Or like buying from Amazon without the delivery bit.
Using a big virtual screen within your "home space" <like a desktop taking the form of a 3d VR house>.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have never bought a game for my phone. It's a Nokia.



I was really late to mobiles and smartphones too.
Is it one of the Nokias you could use as anti-tank ammunition?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

Crispy said:


> Depends how big the game is. What does www.speedtest.net tell you?


61 down 20 up.

Used to be much better than that, more like 80, but BT fiddled with it and it's never come back.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Ok, well a lot like buying off Steam.


No idea what that is.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> No idea what that is.



Internet PC game shop.
Oh, one really important thing - you need a smartphone for one stage of the setup.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Is it one of the Nokias you could use as anti-tank ammunition?



Looks like one but is a shitter modern update. Still does 5g and bluetooth headsets etc, but the internet is not really usable. I have had smartphones, but they are too big. I certainly never bought games. 
I have minesweeper and solitaire on my tablet.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> 61 down 20 up.
> 
> Used to be much better than that, more like 80, but BT fiddled with it and it's never come back.



That is way better than mine.  You'll be fine.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 29, 2021)

8ball said:


> Oh, one really important thing - you need a smartphone for one stage of the setup.



Why? Can I use a tablet? Why specifically a smart phone?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Why? Can I use a tablet? Why specifically a smart phone?



Yep tablet is fine.
Nokia anti-tank brick, not so much.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

Minimum requirements for tablet to set it up:

Apple iOS 10+
Android 5.0+


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 29, 2021)

Crispy said:


> The experience is much better. 6 degrees of freedom  instead of 3, so you can really move around instead of just looking in different directions.; much better for motion sickness. Improved resolution, properly tracked controllers, better graphics. More comfy by all reports, although it weighs the same.



It sounds better sure. Just not sure if I can get on with wearing them at any length of time if they're the same weight.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 29, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> It sounds better sure. Just not sure if I can get on with wearing them at any length of time if they're the same weight.



It's not so much weight than fit imo.  It's common to use an extra battery pack on the back of the strap as a counter-weight, which makes the headset feel less heavy on your face.  I haven't had any issues with heaviness with the standard strap (which for the Quest 2 frankly isn't all that good compared to some of the alternatives), but YMMV.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Apr 19, 2021)

My son plays Echo VR a lot and is in a team, I had a few goes and found it pretty immersive.  Robot recall is also pretty good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 19, 2021)

Ketamine


----------



## maomao (Apr 19, 2021)

Apparently they are mainly used for pornography:









						How VR Porn Is Secretly Driving The Industry
					

Is adult entertainment pushing yet another technology forward? Katie Greene thinks so in her latest article.




					www.vrfocus.com


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2021)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> My son plays Echo VR a lot and is in a team, I had a few goes and found it pretty immersive.  Robot recall is also pretty good.



You did well managing Echo if you dont do VR much- very easy to get motion sickness with that one.


----------

